# Problema con señal de audio



## jair2808 (Ene 1, 2010)

Bueno, señores, voy a contarles mis penas  :

me armé mi vumetro estereo en modo barra ( acabo de ver el modo punto y me está tentando, luego me ayudan para armarme el mío ) y todo va bien, el único detalle es que no tengo señal de un altavóz ( no sé si el derecho o el izquierdo) chequé el plug y me da continuidad como debe de ser, así es que, para tener en funcionamiento los dos caneles se me ocurrió puentiar la señar de un canal al otro mediante un cable, o sea, lo uso como mono, y no estereo.

Ya chequé el valanceo de Windows, y está a la mitad de los dos altavoces.

Quiero que me de señales diferentes, me imagino que se debe ver más padre así, que ver las dos ileras de led's moverse al mismo ritmo.

Detalles:
La fuente de alimentación que tengo es tomada de la fuente de poder de mi PC, 12V  (ya se me a apagado dos veces por descuidos míos con los cables sueltos ).
El circuito integrado que utilizo es el LM3915 en los dos canales (voy a comprarme dos LM3916, es mejor, no?).
Otro dato que hay que mencionar es que me compré el PLUG. y no está soldado, los cables están atorados .

Algún otro detalle????

HELP!


----------



## lubeck (Ene 3, 2010)

intentare ayudarte aunque no tengo mucha experiencia aclaro.... si alguien mas opina diferente creele mas... he...

mira mi primera observacion porque no checas en lugar de modo continuidad de tu voltimetro.... mejor mide el voltaje de ambas lineas y comprueba cual es masa y cual el lado derecho e izquierdo.... puede que no estes conectando bien las lineas y por eso nada mas funciona una linea.... 
post.end.


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 3, 2010)

los cables, al parecer están bien conectados, y en voltaje es de .2 - .8 en ACV


o sea que es corriente alterna.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 3, 2010)

no, no es corriente alterna...
no te fijes que medicion te da... solo cual te da el negativo.... ponlo en DCV

voy a tratar de expplicarlo primero con palabras a ver si me doy a entender....
1.- pon musica a todo volumen
2.- toma dos terminales y ponlas en tu voltimetro 
3.-ojo con el negro y el rojo, eso es lo importante....
checa invirtiendo polos  y si te marca voltaje positivo poniendo el negro en uno y con el rojo en cualquiera de los otros dos.... el que esta en el negro es el negativo...
(con un voltimetro analogo seria mas facil, creo yo, pero con digital se puede)
espero sea claro y te funcione....
quedo en espera de tu resultado...


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 4, 2010)

haber, haber... antes que nada, graciotas por haber respondido a mi llamado (por los visto tambien eres de México "1º" )


...en mi plug tengo tres cables (obvio, sino, no seria ESTEREO ): ROJO, AZUL y BLANCO.

según mi multimetro (que como cual quier otro, es de fiar) me indica voltaje positivo cuando pongo los cables ROJO y AZUL con los cables rojo y negro del vultimetro, respectivamente. Y también cuando pongo los cables BLANCO y AZUL con los cables rojo y negro, respectivamente.

Cuando invierto los polos, adivina que, me da voltaje negativo (obvio, no? )

En resumen: el cable BLANCO y NEGRO son positivo, mientras que el AZUL es tierra.

pero según una imagen como ésta



me indica que el cuerpo (la parte mas larga) es tierra, el anillo (la parte central) es el derecho y la punta (no hace falta explicar, su nombre lo dice ) es la derecha.

Ahora bien, yo tengo el cable BLANCO conectado el cuerpo, el AZUL al anillo y el ROJO a la punta. Se supone que el blanco seria tierra, yo me fuí con esa idea.


Qume me dices????, alrato voy conectar los cambles al vúmetro como me indica el multimetro, por ahora tengo que dormir.

Gracias de antemano...


----------



## lubeck (Ene 4, 2010)

si, asi es correcta la conexion.... solo petendia verificar que los polos estuvieran bien conectados al circuito... porque segun la configuracion del integrado que pones, yo no noto ningun error, asi que yo me iria por cuestiones o tests mas elementales como:
1.- funcionan los integrados? no se quemaria alguno en las pruebas...
2.- La musica que pones esta grabada en estereo...
3.- La tarjeta de audio funciona? digo son muy delicadas y creo que si por error le inyectas un voltaje superior a los 5v como por ejemplo 12v. adios tarjeta...
4.- la señal la tomas de la tarjeta... podrias intentar tomarla del amplificador.... pues la tarjeta no maneja mucho amperaje....

yo creo que por ahi va el asunto....
post.end.


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 6, 2010)

Voy a probar con la salida tracera. Sabes si se puede utilizar las dos salidas?? la de adelante y la de atrás??

y cómo?

lo que pasa es que necesito escuchar la pista de audio y ver el vúmetro como responde



Gracias...


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2010)

no la verdad no se es que hay muchas configuraciones de pc's, como por ejemplo yo tengo mi pc con dos tarjetas de sonido una 5.1 y otra estereo, si quieres ver el vuometro y al mismo tiempo oir el sonido tambien puedes intentar conectar el circuito directamente a las salidas que van a las bocinas no a la tarjeta, supongo que es una desktop y las bocinas son externas lo que tienes.... me explico...
post.end.


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 6, 2010)

el problema es que lo quiero tener al frente de mi CPU, en el espacio de una unidad óptica  cómo en este video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67Cu5UR0Pd8


o este:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usUwdYEEm6Q

jejejejejeje


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2010)

se ve bien padre...

 pero a lo que yo me refiero es que primero identifiquemos que es el problema si es el circuito o la tarjeta de audio o porque no funciona como deberia y despues instalarlo en el gabinete, y asi sabemos si es que necesita una etapa de potencia o amplificador para funcionar...o quizas bajar el valor de la resistencia o tener un parametro de que es el problema...
post.end.


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 6, 2010)

pues mira... al parececer, ya se pudo como queria, y lo que pasa es que en la parte del frente me bota el PLUG, lo saca un poco y no tiene contacto del todo, en la parte de atrás entre perfectamente, probé los tres cables (rojo,azul y blanco) y funcionana de la siguiente manera: ROJO - derecha, AZUL - izquierda y BLANCO tierra).
proximamente voy a poner dos canales (por ahora solo tengo uno alimentado por la señal de los dos lados).


Y por cierto, no te dije, pero mi circuito tambien tiene el siguiente esquema:

Ver el archivo adjunto 8488

eso, porque estaba buscando solución al problema y me topé con el siguiente tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...3915-funciona-correctamente-modo-punto-14833/

y GustyArte le pasaba lo mismo que a mí: los leds verdes "destellaban", cuando se supone, deverian estar estables.

Los leds parpadean a toda velocidad y se ve ese efecto, así que con ese esquema se reduce la velocidad y se soluciona eso, los leds dejan de "destellar". El único inconveniente es que, de alguna manera afecta la resistencia R1 asiendola de una valor mayor (esta resistencia se encarga de limitar hasta donde se prenden los leds, NO INFLUYE EN LA SENCIBILIDAD.)


Otro efecto de ese "filtro" es que hace que el vumetro trabaje mas con los sonidos graves que agudos. Se puede variar ese efecto????

si no se puede, ni modo, aún así me gusta ^^


Me supe expresar????

me corrijo... no afecta a la resistencia. Sino que hace un efecto parecido a la resistencia.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2010)

enhorabuena,  me da gusto de que ya hayas corregido el problema tambien te felicito por poner como lo solucionaste, porque muchos no se toman el tiempo de publicar como solucionaron su problema, no olvides de subir fotos o un video de tu gabinete y circuitos para futuros interesados....
fue un placer colaborar contigo...
saludos y suerte...
post.end.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

bueno para que tu proyecto sea completo aqui aparecen las conecciones del audio del panel frontal de la pc supongo que con un poco de ingenio te las arreglas para tomar de ese lugar la señar, no olvides las fotos


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 6, 2010)

> aqui aparecen las conecciones del audio del panel frontal de la pc



cuáles????

tengo problemas con toma del audio de la parte frontal, el plug es parcialmente expulsado, aún así con un adaptar para conectar dos plug.

La parte trasera es una buena salida....

porcierto.. es viable soldar los cables a la tajeta, ya que haya terminado el proyecto??


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

disculpame se me paso poner el link:
http://www.intel.com/support/motherboards/desktop/sb/CS-015851.htm

no los soldes buca la coneccion del header yo puse el ampli de una compu internamente y es facil o raspa un poco el cable del panel frontal, y colocalo en la salida de la señal para que no se corte al conectar algo en el panel frontal


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2010)

yo pienso que si, nada mas con buen pulso y no calentar mucho la placa, si no tienes mucha practica podrias practicar en una tarjeta que no te sirva primero.... y estaria mejor pues no ocupas el plugin del pc...
post.end.

edito... no vi la propuesta de helminto.... es mucho mejor si lo haces asi...


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

pero yo no me refiero al plugin digo el header del panel frontal se puede adaptar un conector y no haces ningun cambio a la placa y asi puedes sustituirla o colocar el dispositivo en otras placas


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 6, 2010)

Sí, creo que voy a seguir la opción de Helminto G. de alguna manera voy a adaptar un conetor desde adentro, así es como me lo imaginaba, sin tener cables por afuera.

Helminto, voy buscar el modelo de mi placa para ver si esa conección aplica en la mía, porque no me acuerdo cual es .

Ya tengo un video de mi prototipo, solo cambio el formato, edito sencillamente y subo a Youtube, seran los primeros en verlo.


El trabajo no termina aquí. Tengo que diseñar el circuito impreso, haber si alguno de ustedes voluntariamente a fuerza ... naaa!, no es cierto....... haber si alguie se ofrece y me ayuda con ese paso, por que no se me da eso ^^, y es que las dimensiones de la unidad son de 4cm x 15 y la placa que tengo es de 10cm x 6cm (voy a comparme una de 10cm x 15 cm); el espacio es muy reducido para 22 leds, un potenciometro y switch .

la solución?? doblar los led en un ángulo de 90º y utilizar esapacio hacía el fondo.


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2010)

creo que embrolle el asunto... 
es que posteamos casi al mismo tiempo...

lo que quiero decir es que si se olvide de soldar y lo intente como tu dices helminto...
pero hay algunas placas que no tienen esos jumpers ojala y no sea su caso...
post.end.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 6, 2010)

si tiene panel frontal seguro que los tiene


----------



## lubeck (Ene 6, 2010)

con respecto a la placa te recomiendo que busque por ahi en google lo referente a livewire y pcbwizard sino lo tienes, hay un lugar donde lo puedes bajar, no pongo el link porque no se permite....

muy cierto helminto, se me fue ese detalle...


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 9, 2010)

Querian material ilustrativo????


pues aquí lo tienen:  




Y un videito 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1_eLCA95Mg


No va a quedar así, van a variar algunas cosas cuando esté terminado, como la combinación de las luces  y va a ser estereo, no mono. Espero sus comentarios y que sea de su agrado ^^....


----------



## lubeck (Ene 9, 2010)

va bien....

Estoy en lo correcto si menciono que ahorita es mono porque tienes armado la mitad del vuometro, te falta  la otra mitad para ser stereo verdad?
post.end.


----------



## jair2808 (Ene 9, 2010)

seee! 

jejeje, no me aguantaba por subirlo


----------

